# Monster Fluke



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

WOW!!

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68709


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

WOW!!!!! That thing is a monster!!!!!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dog You have Mail!! (OOPS Blind man typing!)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good Lord! I've always heard that NJ had a rep as the best flounder spot on the East Coast, but that's ridiculous. It ain't a big flounder--it's a small halibut!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang! So that is what Manny J was after all these years. Bet he's got a big ol' smiley face upstairs! And probably shaking his head, shoulda been mine *and that dang pool he was always after)!

Hell of a fish.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

wow! why i catch fish like that? i mean really... i just want 2 fish to be able to mount!! 

great job!! keep it up!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Man, that thing has got to be close to the record. Anybody care to share what the record is?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Record*

NJ state record was 19lbs.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bet that sucka would take alot of crabmeat to stuff it.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Its a FLUKE*



RuddeDogg said:


> NJ state record was 19lbs.



19lbs 12oz to be exact and it has been the record for 53yrs. And it was set in Cape May!!!!!!


----------

